

Self-Publishing: Pulling Back the Curtain - TBInman
http://www.scribis.com/self-publishing-pulling-back-the-curtain/

======
ScottWhigham
Blog spam

~~~
TBInman
OP here. Not blog spam, just an introduction to the book (which you can access
directly here: [http://www.scribis.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/The-
Scribi...](http://www.scribis.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/The-Scribis-Self-
Publishing-Handbook.pdf))

